# New Threads.



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Is something being changed or under construction? Haven't seen more than three posts on here in 2 days.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive seen way more then that im pretty sure


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah man there has actually been an above average amount of posts the last few days. i myself have posted atleast 3 do u go to new posts or todays posts?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Usually check both..seems to be back to normal again now


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea indeed been quite a few posts, not sure what happened with you  sometimes if you leave logged in and cookies aren't wiped out that can happen. My browser is set to erase all data once it closes, so everything is fresh on way back..


----------

